# 120cm - The Crypt Eternal, 2009 IAPLC Entry



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

370 litres, 10 species of Cryptocoryne and 169th in the 2009 IAPLC. :mrgreen:

Another 6 months or so would have seen it look much better still, I think, but circumstances meant strip down and sale of the tank.

This was one of my favourites due to the long-term and low maintenance aspects. No CO2 injection either.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nicely done George, congratulations on the placing in the IAPLC!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work! This is really great. One can put together a beautiful and low-maintenance display with crypts. Do you have a list of varieties/species?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I would like to know lighting & fert specs (if any).

Another great tank.

Charlie


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Your layout is quite uncommon!
A lovely cryps collection....


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hi george,
I like it!
what kind of loaches are those?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Great tank! Congrats! Top Notch photography too


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

vancat said:


> hi george,
> I like it!
> what kind of loaches are those?


They look like Botia striata to me.

-Charlie


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome tank! Gotta love crypts and the natural look of this tank. Congrats!


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

What cryp species is that in the back? Looks too narrow to be balansae...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

love the tank very nice job at getting a natural theme with it. and wow i love the loaches def getting me some of those for my tank!!!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Very natural looking and low tech at that! I think its one of your best works. Congratulations!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, all!

I'll do my best to answer your questions.



hydrophyte said:


> Do you have a list of varieties/species?


_C. parva
C. x willisii
C. undulata
C. undulata 'broad leaves'
C. wendtii 'green'
C. wendtii 'brown'
C. wendtii 'Tropica'
C. wendtii 'Mi Oya'
C. beckettii 'petchii'
C. crispatula var. balansae_

All supplied by Tropica.



trackhazard said:


> I would like to know lighting & fert specs (if any).


*Lighting* - 2 x 54w HO T5
*Ferts* - 5ml Tropica Plant Nutrition daily, monthly 10-20% water change with hard tap water loaded with NP.
*Substrate* - ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia and Power Sand Special, 'open' area - inert.



vancat said:


> what kind of loaches are those?


_Botia striata_ (Zebra loach)



Nowherman6 said:


> What cryp species is that in the back? Looks too narrow to be balansae...


It is _C. crispatula var. balansae_. I'm assuming narrower due to lower light/CO2?

Thanks again!

Here's a shot of the hardscape and view from the left-hand side.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Nice job, looks great George.
Thanks for the info


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow would have never guessed that hardscape would become that


----------



## fabillo (Aug 2, 2009)

the tank is awsome


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice looking tank, it shows that you dont need a high tech tank to have a wonderful scape. I always enjoy your tanks, love the style and you photography it top notch as well.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow looks great keep the updates comming  I'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

George,

Congrats on the very nice layout and a much deserved placement

jB


----------

